# Hakengröße 24 gesucht!



## Raubfisch Killer (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir dringend neue 24er Stipphaken kaufen. Kennt irgendjemand einen Laden im Internet, da in meiner Umgebung kein Angelladen diese Größe führt.

Gruß Raubfisch Killer


----------



## Hurb (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelhaken-C...rt_Haken_Vorfächer_Wirbel&hash=item231cde7c3c

hab auf die schnelle diese gefunden....


----------



## Carphunter13 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*

Hi, wenn du Angler bist, wirst du abundzu mal in einen abgeladen gehen! Dort gibt es 24er haken. 
MfG


----------



## schorle (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*

In folgendem shop wirst du fündig.
http://www.stipp-profi.de/
In der Suche dort z.B. "Sensas 3532" eingeben.


----------



## StyleWarz (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



Carphunter13 schrieb:


> Hi, wenn du Angler bist, wirst du abundzu mal in einen abgeladen gehen! Dort gibt es 24er haken.
> MfG



lol
geht deiner meinung nach jeder angler in einem bestimmten zeitraum zwangsläufig in einen Angelladen? Ist man wenn man keinen Angelladen besucht kein Angler?!

wie schon geschrieben stipp-profi.de hat echt viel material


----------



## Wickedstyler (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*

naja es ist schon suspekt wenn man als "angler" nicht in einen angelshop kommt .. #c


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



Wickedstyler schrieb:


> naja es ist schon suspekt wenn man als "angler" nicht in einen angelshop kommt .. #c



In meiner Umgebung (50 km) gibt es keinen einzigen Laden der diese Hakengröße anbietet, das höchste der Gefühle würde ein 16er darstellen.


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



Wickedstyler schrieb:


> naja es ist schon suspekt wenn man als "angler" nicht in einen angelshop kommt .. #c



Die Masse der Angelläden ist für 08/15 Angler ausgelegt, Spezialisierung egal welcher Angelart haben immer Probleme passendes Gerät zu finden.


----------



## Raubfisch Killer (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



Carphunter13 schrieb:


> Hi, wenn du Angler bist, wirst du abundzu mal in einen abgeladen gehen! Dort gibt es 24er haken.
> MfG


 
Les mal meine erste Nachricht, da steht, dass es hier keinen Angelladen mit der Größe mehr gibt. Der letzte Laden hat im vergangenen Jahr geschlossen.


----------



## Tricast (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



Raubfisch Killer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mir dringend neue 24er Stipphaken kaufen. Kennt irgendjemand einen Laden im Internet, da in meiner Umgebung kein Angelladen diese Größe führt.
> 
> Gruß Raubfisch Killer



Mit der Internetadresse von Stipp-Profi bist Du bestens bedient. Alles was der Stipper braucht gibt es bei Ralf Herdlitschke.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Wickedstyler (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> In meiner Umgebung (50 km) gibt es keinen einzigen Laden der diese Hakengröße anbietet, das höchste der Gefühle würde ein 16er darstellen.



Okay .. hm das ist doof;+


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*

Aber wozu braucht ein Raubfisch Killer einen 24er Haken? |rolleyes


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Aber wozu braucht ein Raubfisch Killer einen 24er Haken? |rolleyes



Laubenzocken? KP, ich fische selten fein, so fein habe ich noch nie gefischt, egal ob Pose oder Grund. Ist auch nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Raubfisch Killer (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*

Zwar kann ich Haken selbst binden, aber ich würde im Moment gebundene Haken bevorzugen, die ich bei stipp profi nicht finde. Da ich leidenschaftlicher Stipper bin fische ich zum Teil mit 1 gramm posen an der pole.


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



Raubfisch Killer schrieb:


> Zwar kann ich Haken selbst binden, aber ich würde im Moment gebundene Haken bevorzugen, die ich bei stipp profi nicht finde. Da ich leidenschaftlicher Stipper bin fische ich zum Teil mit 1 gramm posen an der pole.



...dann nimm die Gamakatsu Competition, über Google gesucht gibt es doch einige Online-Shops.


----------



## Raubfisch Killer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*

Auf die hab ich auch schon ein auge geworfen, wahrscheinlich hol ich sie mir auch. Totzdem an alle danke nochmal


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*

Mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage:

So feines Zeug fische ich nicht - bei 14-er ist bei mir in der Regel Schluss.
Womit ködert man bei diesen Haken an? Braucht es da schon eine Pinzette?
Wie siehts da mit dem Hakenlösen aus? Ich bekomm schon bei den 14-ern ne Krise.


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage:
> 
> So feines Zeug fische ich nicht - bei 14-er ist bei mir in der Regel Schluss.
> Womit ködert man bei diesen Haken an? Braucht es da schon eine Pinzette?
> Wie siehts da mit dem Hkenlösen aus? Ich bekomm schon bei den 14-ern ne Krise.



Ist eher ein Haken für Pinkies oder Mückenlarven. Mit einen guten Hakenlöser ist das Hakenlösen einfacher als mit grösseren Haken, nur nach einigen Fischen verbiegt der Haken .


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage:
> 
> So feines Zeug fische ich nicht - bei 14-er ist bei mir in der Regel Schluss.
> Womit ködert man bei diesen Haken an? Braucht es da schon eine Pinzette?
> Wie siehts da mit dem Hkenlösen aus? Ich bekomm schon bei den 14-ern ne Krise.



Zuckies
Wahrscheinlich
Es gibt diese mini Hakenlöser

http://www.angelworld.de/images/hakenloesersortiment_260.jpg

Wobei das schon derbst klein ist. Ich hatte mal 18er Haken, die waren für mich schon zu klein. Aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## FisherMan66 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*

Danke für die Info.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> *In meiner Umgebung (50 km)* gibt es keinen einzigen Laden der diese Hakengröße anbietet,* das höchste der Gefühle würde ein 16er darstellen.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Solltest du wie vermutet aus dem Grossraum LEV,K,D kommen,dann würde ich dir gerne das Gegenteil beweisen.


----------



## Raubfisch Killer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Zuckies
> Wahrscheinlich
> Es gibt diese mini Hakenlöser
> 
> ...


 
Für den Vater von meinem Freund sind die Haken auch zu klein, er angelt max bis zur größe 16 ich angel nicht größer als 16 beim stippen. Ich beködere sie mit Pinkies und möchte auch am Freitag mla Zuckies ausproprieren. Haken lösen ist total einfach entweder mit Hakenlöser oder mit der Hand.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*

Hakengöße 24, ist so relativ wie Schuhgröße 44. Kauf ich 'nen Sportschuh von Adidas, ist 44 verdammt klein, auch bei Asics ist das z.B. so. Bei Haken sieht's ähnlich aus, ein Mustad in 24 fällt verdammt groß aus, einer vor Owner eher klein.
Fakt ist aber, dass selbst der kleinste fangfähige Fisch, keine Hakengröße 24 erfordert, egal wie sie ausfällt.
Das kleinste Häkchen, was ich für Köfierwerb einsetze, ist ein 20er- Gamakatsu, und die Fische sind dabei bloß 4cm lang. Was will man also, mit Hakengröße 24 fangen? Schnakenlarven?


----------



## Fassl (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*

Hi 

Von Vmc gibts da fertig gebundene 24er Haken 
http://www.hiki.at/produkte/haken/haken_gebunden/weissfisch_rot-10001368


----------



## Raubfisch Killer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*

Mit 24er haken an der pole bekommt man auch karpfen raus, auch wenn er nur 5 kilo hatte aber man bekommt sie raus


----------



## Carp_Stalker (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



Raubfisch Killer schrieb:


> Mit 24 haken an der pole bekommt man auch karpfen raus, auch wenn er nur 5 kilo hatte aber man bekommt sie raus



das würde ich gern mal sehen...


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Denni_Lo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *In meiner Umgebung (50 km)* gibt es keinen einzigen Laden der diese Hakengröße anbietet,* das höchste der Gefühle würde ein 16er darstellen.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ursprünglich ja, aber atm eher Bi, und da gibt es eher nichts. In K würde ich in Dellbrück sicherlich fündig werden.
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



Raubfisch Killer schrieb:


> Mit 24 haken an der pole bekommt man auch karpfen raus, auch wenn er nur 5 kilo hatte aber man bekommt sie raus


 

Vermutlich,
da können sich ja 23 aufbiegen,einer bleibt noch.:m


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



Carp_Stalker schrieb:


> das würde ich gern mal sehen...



Kein Problem, ist nur eine Frage des Gummizuges.


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Denni_Lo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In Langenfeld-Richrath auch.:m
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Askari? Seit wann haben die anständiges Material, meist haben die doch den letzten Ramsch verkloppt.
> ...


----------



## Raubfisch Killer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Kein Problem, ist nur eine Frage des Gummizuges.


  Du hast es erfasst das gummi hat seinen dienst sehr gut gemacht bis zum anschlag durch gedehnt aber hat geklappt


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Denni_Lo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ne,
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hakengröße 24 gesucht!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, also ich war vor einigen Wochen wieder da, aber keinen Haken in der Größe gesehen
> ...


----------

